# What do you think?



## yummerz (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure ALL have heard this saying. Once a cheater, always a cheater. So who actually believes in this?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't agree. It might be the case sometimes but not always. People can change their way of life and the choices they make for the better if they truly want to.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't necessarily believe it, but I WILL probably watch them a little bit closer... Granted if they have cheated on more than 1 g/f I might have the tendency to believe the phrase.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 23, 2006)

I have cheated in my past relationship.............but I've been good in the one I am in now.:icon_smil


----------



## Cirean (Mar 23, 2006)

I think it's true but I also believe that someone who no longer wants to cheat will remove themselves from situations that bring temptation.


----------



## LVA (Mar 23, 2006)

that's not neccessarily the case .... maybe they can learn from the mistake and never do it again .. .no1 perfect ... every1 makes mistakes .. then again ... there are a lot of cheaters out there ...


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 23, 2006)

I think that is exactly how it is.


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Mar 23, 2006)

I do.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello all-

In my experience, I do think that's true. However,some people cheat on some SO and not on others...Sometimes,though,in rare cases I think that a person can change,but you never know when...


----------



## Sofia (Mar 23, 2006)

I believe it and I'm going off example. Knowing someone cheated in a current/prior relationship, I wouldn't be able to trust them. Living with that in the back of your mind all the time, no thanks.

No trust, No chance, No way!


----------



## Andi (Mar 23, 2006)

it really depends on the circumstances. and IÂ´d only accept it if he cheated ONCE. if he had a gf on the side, thatÂ´s a big NO! and if he cheated on more than once gf then yeah I definitely consider him a cheater


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2006)

i'm torn. i think it's all personal and no one would understand. i just really don't know what to think about it all.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 23, 2006)

No, I do not believe that is true, simply because I have cheated before and there is no way IN HELL I would ever cheat on my husband.

*Never ever ever ever EVER! *

I was once young and stupid, but I grew up. I did alot of things I regret now. Some people are chronic cheaters, but not ALL are. Some people just make mistakes.

I made alot of different mistakes growing up, but I learned from all of them, and I would just hate to have them thrown in my face by ignorant people or have to suffer for them for the rest of my life, long after I'd made amends for them.

Unless you know ALL the facts, I don't think it's anyone's place to lay judgement. Especially not with a phrase that generalizes everyone and heaps ALL cheaters in one big pile. Personally, I'd be insulted to be piled in the same corner as people like the guy who cheated on Andrea.

And for the record, if my husband had believe that sentence then he would have missed out on the best darn wife he could have ever gotten.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Mar 24, 2006)

Kee, you pretty much have the same response I was going to put up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Thats a tough one *


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2006)

Its hard to say. Different circumstances for different situations.

I wouldn't commit to anyone without a full background check though.:whistling: :laughing:


----------



## Marisol (Mar 24, 2006)

I think that this isn't a question that can be answered with a simple yes or no. No one can judge what a person does in their relationship and why they were tempted to cheat. My dad cheated on my mom and it effed my life up for a while. It tore my family life and even to this day, I still hurt. However, does that mean that I won't cheat when I am in a relationship or be with someone that cheater? I don't know.


----------



## Andi (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL, heÂ´s total scum. anyone would have to try hard to be as bad as he is :laughing:

oh yeah not all cheating is the same cheating. for example itÂ´d be a huge difference for me if a guy I was with cheated on me once, drunk at a party (just an example) or if he had another girlfriend on the side and had sex with her all along our relationship.

especially if youÂ´re young you make mistakes and if you actually REALIZE you made a MISTAKE then that makes a difference. thatÂ´s the point, if you know you did something wrong then I totally believe in the possibility of change.


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 24, 2006)

It's not something I can say yes or no to. To me there would be a total removal of trust which would destroy any relationship. But I know people who had relationship problems, one of them cheated but they worked it all out and still trust eachother.

On the other hand, my first serious boyfriend got one of my friends pregnant 2 months before we split up, then after a few months started sleeping with one of her friends.


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 25, 2006)

I dont know, i guess it depends on why they cheated in the first place


----------



## spice7 (Apr 13, 2006)

i think if someone has cheated on you than more than likely they will again.... but if that person has cheated on someone in the past... that doesnt say anything about how things will be with you... i think when a person cheats on someone than they def arent the right person... but with the right person they wont cheat..

haha not sure if that made much sense


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

i totally agree! great response.


----------



## -KT- (Apr 24, 2006)

About 15 years ago my neighbor caught her husband in bed with another woman and they didn't break up but he slept on the couch for 3 months. From then on he learned his lesson and never though about another woman. Sadly he died 3 years ago of a heart attack, RIP Darrel.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 24, 2006)

i dont think so because i cheated in past relationships (boyfriends) but i dont think i was IN LOVE with any of them, yet with my husband i would NEVER even dream of cheating, i guess i dont have the need to and i really really love him too much to do so.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 24, 2006)

i don't believe it. if someone wants to truly change i think they can do it. unless i'm really gullable


----------



## FeistyFemme (Apr 26, 2006)

I also think it's a personal question.

I have been cheated on, and in my ex's case, I would say it holds true for him, at least with me. Cheating is UNACCEPTABLE, and my trust is forever broken with him. However, I do think that a lot of it has to do with me and him. Obviously he's a cheater and I wasn't enough to change him, but I do hope someone out there is.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't necessarily believe they'll always cheat, but I'd definitely be on full alert. My friend has been dating a guy for about 5 yrs. now, and he still hasn't finalized his divorce. Mind you, he's cheated on his wife w/ other women besides my friend, and he's even cheated on her! In a case like that, my mind would've been wondering, "If he's cheating on his wife w/ me, what makes me think he won't cheat on me w/ someone else?!"


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont believe in this, because i think you just need to find the right person...or "the one":inlove:


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't make up my mind on this one but I think they deserve a second chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

yummertz, i kinda believe this. but alot depends on the individual

too


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah if hes tempted one wots to say he wont be tempted again.


----------

